
U.S. and Russia Open Talks on Limits to War in Cyberspace - ez77
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/13/science/13cyber.html?_r=1&hp
======
thwarted
So they agree not to do battle "in cyberspace", whatever these bigwigs think
that is, but does this mean communication systems will be off-limits for
attacks in wartime? I can't really figure out what this actually means.

 _Many countries, including the United States, are developing weapons for use
on computer networks that are ever more integral to the operations of
everything from banks to electrical power systems to government offices. They
include "logic bombs" that can be hidden in computers to halt them at crucial
times or damage circuitry; "botnets" that can disable or spy on Web sites and
networks; or microwave radiation devices that can burn out computer circuits
miles away._

Next thing you know, they'll talk about outlawing war.

